# 2nd edition of (free) CFS newsletter "Phoenix Rising" now available



## tk (Apr 4, 2005)

Cort Johnson has just sent out the second edition of his free CFS newsletter "Phoenix Rising"."The findings from the Paper of the Month* in October's Phoenix Rising indicate that not only do CFS patients have high levels of oxidative stress but they may be at risk for cardiovascular problem. Read about this and role your genetic inheritance plays in CFS as well as the first patient story"It has been sent out to subscribers as a pdf but can also be read at:http://www.phoenix-cfs.org/Phoenix%20Rising%20I%20II.htm[AOL: Here]To subscribe go to: http://www.phoenix-cfs.org/Phoenix%20Rising%20subscribe.htm[AOL: Here]Tom* The paper of the month is:Kennedy, G., Spence, VA, McClaren, M., Hill, A., Underwood, C. and J. Belch. 2005. Oxidative stress levels are raised in chronic fatigue syndrome and are associated with clinical symptoms. Free Radic Biol Med. 39, 584-9. This was made possible by financial support from the research charity, MERGE http://www.meresearch.org.uk


----------

